# What snacks are you making for the SB?



## ChrisL

I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it! 

What are you making?


----------



## strollingbones

i was all excited that yall were making me snacks....its the super bowl..eh?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?


Snacks? Will there be weed?


----------



## Moonglow

Taco lasagna is a snack? What's  the main course,  Chinese buffet?


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> i was all excited that yall were making me snacks....its the super bowl..eh?



This Sunday!  Better get your snacks now before they're all gone!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Taco lasagna is a snack? What's  the main course,  Chinese buffet?



Well, at a party it is.  I don't care anyways.  That's what I want.  I saw someone making it on TV the other day and I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Moonglow

Artichoke and spinach...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taco lasagna is a snack? What's  the main course,  Chinese buffet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at a party it is.  I don't care anyways.  That's what I want.  I saw someone making it on TV the other day and I can't stop thinking about it!
Click to expand...

Working on a size 9?


----------



## Wyatt earp

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?



It has no purpose no more  after these


----------



## Moonglow

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has no purpose no more  after these
> View attachment 110328
Click to expand...

These guyz? Is it natural for men to hump each other?


----------



## Rocko

Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!


----------



## Geaux4it

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?



I think I heard a razor

I'll be having some hairless pie... hopefully lol

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow

Rocko said:


> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!


You can line the fry with the rings..


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has no purpose no more  after these
> View attachment 110328
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocko

Moonglow said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You can line the fry with the rings..
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!



That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.


----------



## Rocko

ChrisL said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
Click to expand...

We seen it all last year once you witnessed the two greatest sport history back to back nothing else matters.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?


Yum.

My sister is in charge of the food at her house where the party is going to be.

She is ordering appetizer sandwiches.

They will also have chips and salsa and guacamole and peanut brittle candy.


Rocko said:


> ... I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.



I will party afterwards if the Falcons win.

If Falcons lose then I'll just forget about football for the next several months until the April NFL draft.

NFL Draft Prospects


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
Click to expand...


I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!


----------



## ChrisL

bear513 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seen it all last year once you witnessed the two greatest sport history back to back nothing else matters.
Click to expand...


Okay, so you aren't watching the SB and you aren't making snacks?


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?




Sounds good! see you at 1?? I'll bring the extra salsa


----------



## Wyatt earp

Patriots and falcons? 

Who the fuck  are they?


----------



## Yarddog

I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.


----------



## yiostheoy

Rocko said:


> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!


There place where I party has great wings.

They are not hot or dry just good.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! see you at 1?? I'll bring the extra salsa
Click to expand...


Are you watching the SB?  I was thinking, I'm going to have to prepare that the morning of the SB because, unfortunately, I have to work until 6 PM Sunday.  I'll have to bring it to work with me and put it in the fridge, and then hopefully I will be there in time for kick off which I think is at 6:30.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!
Click to expand...



Must be nice to be a Patriots fan , i think this will be a real exciting one


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> There place where I party has great wings.
> 
> They are not hot or dry just good.
Click to expand...


I made wings one year that were WAY too hot.  I got this Chinese hot garlic sauce and I marinated the wings in it.  OMG.  They were so hot, they even burned your lips.


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.


The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.

Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to be a Patriots fan , i think this will be a real exciting one
Click to expand...


I hope so, and of course, I hope the Pats come out victorious!


----------



## Rocko

yiostheoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> There place where I party has great wings.
> 
> They are not hot or dry just good.
Click to expand...


The key with wings is same as the key with women - you got to get them naked.


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You can line the fry with the rings..
Click to expand...

It looks like you ate some of ChrisL 's hot wings and now your azz hole is on fire Moonglow !!!


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! see you at 1?? I'll bring the extra salsa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you watching the SB?  I was thinking, I'm going to have to prepare that the morning of the SB because, unfortunately, I have to work until 6 PM Sunday.  I'll have to bring it to work with me and put it in the fridge, and then hopefully I will be there in time for kick off which I think is at 6:30.
Click to expand...



Yep, I sure do plan on watching it,  I have a hard time making a prediction with this one though.


----------



## Tilly

I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.


In 3 more years Oakland will be coming to Las Vegas.

Then I can get season tickets again.

We have a good group here that plans to carpool there and back again.


----------



## Rocko

I love the SB. Such an excuse to pig out!


----------



## Wyatt earp

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to be a Patriots fan , i think this will be a real exciting one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so, and of course, I hope the Pats come out victorious!
Click to expand...

The falcons are going to cream them 

But it doesn't matter


----------



## yiostheoy

Tilly said:


> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.


Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??

Italians ??


----------



## Yarddog

yiostheoy said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
Click to expand...



Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> Snacks? Will there be weed?
Click to expand...

Colorado and California will undoubted be grilling and smoking weed, indeed.

By the time the game is over they will all be passed out and freely farting in technicolor.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.



Maybe I should crush up some hard tortillas and mix them in for some crunch?  I'm not trying to avoid anything.  I just saw it on TV and thought it looked and sounded delicious!


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
Click to expand...

Ricky's is quite a trip.

I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
Click to expand...


I would have a piece.  I love Italian food!


----------



## Wyatt earp

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
Click to expand...

Exactly.  They eat it on thanksgiving.. It doesn't matter what day it is Italians always eat pasta..


----------



## Rocko

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have a piece.  I love Italian food!
Click to expand...


The only real cuisine is Italian


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ricky's is quite a trip.
> 
> I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.
Click to expand...


Cut it out.  Nobody would do anything.  I know people who have gone to bars in other states with their Pats gear on and also they went to actual games and nothing happened to them.  Lol.  Most people are nice and respectful in public.


----------



## Tilly

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
Click to expand...

Why can't you eat whatever you want on SBS?


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have a piece.  I love Italian food!
Click to expand...

I love guacamole.

I also love salsa.

White tortilla chips are my favorite.

Meat ball hors doeuvres are great too.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ricky's is quite a trip.
> 
> I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut it out.  Nobody would do anything.  I know people who have gone to bars in other states with their Pats gear on and also they went to actual games and nothing happened to them.  Lol.  Most people are nice and respectful in public.
Click to expand...

You don't know the Raider Nation or Oakland.

Oakland has hated NE since the first time they cheated back in 2002.


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who eats real lasagna on Superbowl Sunday ??
> 
> Italians ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have a piece.  I love Italian food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real cuisine is Italian
Click to expand...


I like lots of foods, but Italian is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should crush up some hard tortillas and mix them in for some crunch?  I'm not trying to avoid anything.  I just saw it on TV and thought it looked and sounded delicious!
Click to expand...

I think maybe if you make a drier meat sauce than you would with a regular lasagne it would work out better. You know how you make a lasagne sauce quite liquid cos the lasagne sheets absorb the sauce, well the tacos/tortillas easily become soggy.  I need to try it again because the taste is great.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should crush up some hard tortillas and mix them in for some crunch?  I'm not trying to avoid anything.  I just saw it on TV and thought it looked and sounded delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe if you make a drier meat sauce than you would with a regular lasagne it would work out better. You know how you make a lasagne sauce quite liquid cos the lasagne sheets absorb the sauce, well the tacos/tortillas easily become soggy.  I need to try it again because the taste is great.
Click to expand...


Maybe I will drain a lot of the sauce off the meat and not add the taco sauce.  

Did you cook your tortillas first?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm wondering if the tortillas would be soggier cooked or not cooked?  I could cook them up for a couple of minutes in a pan before I use them?  That might help or hurt with sogginess.  Not sure.


----------



## Yarddog

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ricky's is quite a trip.
> 
> I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut it out.  Nobody would do anything.  I know people who have gone to bars in other states with their Pats gear on and also they went to actual games and nothing happened to them.  Lol.  Most people are nice and respectful in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know the Raider Nation or Oakland.
> 
> Oakland has hated NE since the first time they cheated back in 2002.
Click to expand...



Yeah Oakland is a little rough around the edges. i was at that Half Time sports bar during the GS Warriors vs Cleveland championship series, that was a little wild.  Maybe I will try Ricky's this year, I've always heard about it.


----------



## Yarddog

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ricky's is quite a trip.
> 
> I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut it out.  Nobody would do anything.  I know people who have gone to bars in other states with their Pats gear on and also they went to actual games and nothing happened to them.  Lol.  Most people are nice and respectful in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know the Raider Nation or Oakland.
> 
> Oakland has hated NE since the first time they cheated back in 2002.
Click to expand...



Well, to be fair, I guess it was the Refs fault, not New England But damnit! Woodson got that fumble fair and square, it was a crime.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might just go to Oakland for some really good wings at a sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The Raider Nation in Oakland meets at Rickys.
> 
> Ricky's Sports Theatre and Grill | 15028 Hesperian Blvd • San Leandro • CA • 94578 • 510.317.0200
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,  I like the wings at Half Time sports bar though, I thought they were some of the best I've had and they give you a lot.  I've never been to Ricky's though, maybe I'll try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ricky's is quite a trip.
> 
> I guarantee you nobody there will be cheering for NE or come out of there alive if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut it out.  Nobody would do anything.  I know people who have gone to bars in other states with their Pats gear on and also they went to actual games and nothing happened to them.  Lol.  Most people are nice and respectful in public.
Click to expand...


Yeah, most people are respectful and as a Raider fan i would definately give your table lots of respect, but you never know,  the memory of that lost fumble runs pretty deep. It changes the trajectory of both teams forever. Theres some guys around here who are not quite as understanding after a couple hours of heavy drinking, geeze, i sure wouldnt want to get caught wearing NE colors,  I dont know how its like in other states but Oakland is almost like its in some other country or something ... Hey wait a minute


----------



## Tilly

I





ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should crush up some hard tortillas and mix them in for some crunch?  I'm not trying to avoid anything.  I just saw it on TV and thought it looked and sounded delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe if you make a drier meat sauce than you would with a regular lasagne it would work out better. You know how you make a lasagne sauce quite liquid cos the lasagne sheets absorb the sauce, well the tacos/tortillas easily become soggy.  I need to try it again because the taste is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I will drain a lot of the sauce off the meat and not add the taco sauce.
> 
> Did you cook your tortillas first?
Click to expand...

I used these and I didn't heat them first:


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few corn tortilla (?taco) lasagnes. They are great if you want to avoid wheat, but not quite as good as a traditional lasagne as the tortilla has a tendency to become a bit soggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should crush up some hard tortillas and mix them in for some crunch?  I'm not trying to avoid anything.  I just saw it on TV and thought it looked and sounded delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe if you make a drier meat sauce than you would with a regular lasagne it would work out better. You know how you make a lasagne sauce quite liquid cos the lasagne sheets absorb the sauce, well the tacos/tortillas easily become soggy.  I need to try it again because the taste is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I will drain a lot of the sauce off the meat and not add the taco sauce.
> 
> Did you cook your tortillas first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used these and I didn't heat them first:
> 
> View attachment 110348
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll try heating them up and draining off the meat really well to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## BlueGin

Chicken tortilla soup (two kinds of beans,corn,tomatoes,green chili, chicken, spices,garlic) and several add ins on the side like tortilla chips, avacado, sour cream and cheese.

Three different kinds of brownie bites.

Then whatever anyone else brings.


----------



## Yarddog

BlueGin said:


> Chicken tortilla soup (two kinds of beans,corn,tomatoes,green chili, chicken, spices,garlic) and several add ins on the side like tortilla chips, avacado, sour cream and cheese.
> 
> Three different kinds of brownie bites.
> 
> Then whatever anyone else brings.




watch out for those brownie bites,


----------



## BlueGin

Yarddog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tortilla soup (two kinds of beans,corn,tomatoes,green chili, chicken, spices,garlic) and several add ins on the side like tortilla chips, avacado, sour cream and cheese.
> 
> Three different kinds of brownie bites.
> 
> Then whatever anyone else brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for those brownie bites,
> 
> View attachment 110412
Click to expand...

Creepy. lol


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Since my hubs is probably about the only man that doesn't like organized sports (he prefers hunting) we won't be watching or participating in any SBS activities.


----------



## Yarddog

BlueGin said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tortilla soup (two kinds of beans,corn,tomatoes,green chili, chicken, spices,garlic) and several add ins on the side like tortilla chips, avacado, sour cream and cheese.
> 
> Three different kinds of brownie bites.
> 
> Then whatever anyone else brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for those brownie bites,
> 
> View attachment 110412
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creepy. lol
Click to expand...



VERY !     as a human OR a brownie!


----------



## Yarddog

JustAnotherNut said:


> Since my hubs is probably about the only man that doesn't like organized sports (he prefers hunting) we won't be watching or participating in any SBS activities.



I guess chips and guacamole doesnt go to well with Deer hunting?    Suppose that ' crunch crunch' kinda gives up your position.      awwwww too bad for you guys!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yarddog said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my hubs is probably about the only man that doesn't like organized sports (he prefers hunting) we won't be watching or participating in any SBS activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess chips and guacamole doesnt go to well with Deer hunting?    Suppose that ' crunch crunch' kinda gives up your position.      awwwww too bad for you guys!
Click to expand...


Since I am a Seahawks fan...I have had to fight him for the remote.    But since they aren't playing this time....meh


----------



## yiostheoy

Ok I fell asleep during the evening news on TV and took a long nap.

Now I need to check back and see what everybody else is cooking for SuperSunday.

And I am craving those BBQ meatballs in the meantime.


----------



## yiostheoy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Since my hubs is probably about the only man that doesn't like organized sports (he prefers hunting) we won't be watching or participating in any SBS activities.


My niece's hubby does not like to watch any sports either.

He is a computer geek.

But my niece loves sports on TV so she will be watching with the men.

The women will be in the kitchen cooking and gossiping.

The kids will be downstairs playing.


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> Yeah, most people are respectful and as a Raider fan i would definately give your table lots of respect, but you never know,  the memory of that lost fumble runs pretty deep. It changes the trajectory of both teams forever. Theres some guys around here who are not quite as understanding after a couple hours of heavy drinking, geeze, i sure wouldnt want to get caught wearing NE colors,  I dont know how its like in other states but Oakland is almost like its in some other country or something ... Hey wait a minute


NE paraphernalia anywhere around Oakland this weekend would be a suicide wish.


----------



## Care4all

the usual...

Hot Buffalo Wings, Cheese Nachos, Veggie Tray with dip, stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> the usual...
> 
> Hot Buffalo Wings, Cheese Nachos, Veggie Tray with dip, stuffed Mushrooms



Sounds delicious!  Especially stuffed mushrooms!  I haven't had those in a while.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

oooooo stuffed mushrooms......whatcha put in em?

I have done Portabellos before with a mix of whatever cheeses & seasonings, then broiled till melted. Slice & enjoy. yum


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> oooooo stuffed mushrooms......whatcha put in em?
> 
> I have done Portabellos before with a mix of whatever cheeses & seasonings, then broiled till melted. Slice & enjoy. yum



I usually make mine with pieces of mushroom diced really small, cracker crumbs, garlic and butter.  They are like the vegetarian version.  

I've had them stuffed with crab meat and breadcrumbs, and those are delicious too.


----------



## BlueGin

I make stuffed mushrooms with. Italian sausage,parmesean cheese, bread crumbs , garlic and Marsala


----------



## BlueGin

Sometimes just cheese and jalapeno or cheese and salsa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?



*What snacks are you making for the SB?*

What is the SB Chris?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What is the SB Chris?
Click to expand...


SuperBowl .........The final football game of the season between the 2 best teams.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What is the SB Chris?
Click to expand...


Lol!  What she said.   



JustAnotherNut said:


> SuperBowl .........The final football game of the season between the 2 best teams.


----------



## Virginia Mom

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?


This is so  good, I add a layer of refried beans with diced onion to mine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JustAnotherNut said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What is the SB Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl .........The final football game of the season between the 2 best teams.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I thought that SB might have been Son of a Bitch 

*What snacks are you making for the SB?*

What snacks are you making for the Son of the Bitch?

Then I thought this is unusual for Chris, her using such a filthy term when she's always so well behaved


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What is the SB Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl .........The final football game of the season between the 2 best teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought that SB might have been Son of a Bitch
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What snacks are you making for the Son of a Bitch?
> 
> Then I thought this is unusual for Chris, her using such a filthy term when she's always so well behaved
Click to expand...


"What snacks are you making for the son of bitch?"    Awesome Lucy.


----------



## ChrisL

BlueGin said:


> I make stuffed mushrooms with. Italian sausage,parmesean cheese, bread crumbs , garlic and Marsala



That sounds delicious!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What is the SB Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SuperBowl .........The final football game of the season between the 2 best teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought that SB might have been Son of a Bitch
> 
> *What snacks are you making for the SB?*
> 
> What snacks are you making for the Son of the Bitch?
> 
> Then I thought this is unusual for Chris, her using such a filthy term when she's always so well behaved
Click to expand...



OMG, I laughed so hard at that. Thanks Lucy.  Especially since opposing teams & supporters say that about the other side


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JustAnotherNut

^^^^now THAT looks gooooooood


----------



## ChrisL

Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.



Gots ta have dogs and burgers for the big game...

mandatory


----------



## ChrisL

I got to go home from work early today (things are really slow), and I already prepared my taco lasagna.  I'm leaving at like 5 PM to go watch the Super Bowl.    Go Pats!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.



I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though


----------



## Hugo Furst

JustAnotherNut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though
Click to expand...

Would  you?

15-18 minutes in the oven should be long enough to cook the brats


----------



## JustAnotherNut

WillHaftawaite said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would  you?
> 
> 15-18 minutes in the oven should be long enough to cook the brats
Click to expand...


would I what?????  Make them? Prolly since I've been drooling over the video & already made my checklist of ingredients. I got everything except the dough so going to make a store run. I'm also thinking of doing both brats & dogs to compare and that will be our supper.

Sorry but you'll have to make them yourself cause I don't think you & yours are within driving distance to join us.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JustAnotherNut said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would  you?
> 
> 15-18 minutes in the oven should be long enough to cook the brats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would I what?????  Make them? Prolly since I've been drooling over the video & already made my checklist of ingredients. I got everything except the dough so going to make a store run. I'm also thinking of doing both brats & dogs to compare and that will be our supper.
> 
> Sorry but you'll have to make them yourself cause I don't think you & yours are within driving distance to join us.
Click to expand...


Would you have to precook them, considering the time they will be in the oven?


----------



## BlueGin

Mmmm brats. Cooked in the crock pot with sauerkraut is how I usually make them.

Going to try the hot dogs above though. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

WillHaftawaite said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would  you?
> 
> 15-18 minutes in the oven should be long enough to cook the brats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would I what?????  Make them? Prolly since I've been drooling over the video & already made my checklist of ingredients. I got everything except the dough so going to make a store run. I'm also thinking of doing both brats & dogs to compare and that will be our supper.
> 
> Sorry but you'll have to make them yourself cause I don't think you & yours are within driving distance to join us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have to precook them, considering the time they will be in the oven?
Click to expand...


Oh.....oops........I would just because they are raw & will do on top of the stove & let cool before assembly.

15-18 minutes in the oven......wrapped with dough & cheese and the chili seems more like a warm up just to melt the cheese & cook the store bought dough  & heat the chili, but I don't think would be enough to cook raw brats. That timeline might work, if the brats were naked & alone. 

The hot dogs wouldn't be a problem since they're usually precooked already


----------



## JustAnotherNut

oh and that store run???? Was almost as bad as Thanksgiving or Christmas.....geez


----------



## JustAnotherNut

This is a good one too....

Cheddar Bacon Ranch Pulls | Plain Chicken

and this one as well & will be our dessert....

Cinnamon Roll Pulls | Plain Chicken


----------



## Tilly

Just decided to watch SB for the first time ever, so got no snacks


----------



## guno

Geaux4it said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard a razor
> 
> I'll be having some hairless pie... hopefully lol
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

don't you people eat squirrel  and possum


----------



## Geaux4it

guno said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a taco lasagna to bring to a SB party.  I'm going to layer soft corn tortillas and then a layer of taco meat and toppings and cheese along with a little taco sauce (you can use salsa instead, or probably even your favorite hot sauce), then another layer of tortillas, and etc.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> What are you making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard a razor
> 
> I'll be having some hairless pie... hopefully lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you people eat squirrel  and possum
Click to expand...


Possum no. Squirrel was consumed when I was young. It's actually pretty good along with rabbit and dove

-Geaux


----------



## Wyatt earp

ChrisL said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread! I'm going to the ale house in NJ. They got the best fried calamari and loaded French fries. I'm going all out this year lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!
Click to expand...


I told you the falcons was going to destroy the patriots..


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun I bet.  I was thinking about going to one of the restaurants at Patriot Place, but it's going to be too packed with people.  Might even need reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ur a patriots fan. I got reservations to bar/restaurant I'm going to. It's my friends birthday so she picked the spot. Everyone I'm going with is rooting for the falcons, but I'll be rooting for the pats, because Brady supported trump and because I hate roger goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the SB!  I'm pumped!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to be a Patriots fan , i think this will be a real exciting one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so, and of course, I hope the Pats come out victorious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The falcons are going to cream them
> 
> But it doesn't matter
Click to expand...


I picked it.. Not hard to do


----------



## JustAnotherNut

WillHaftawaite said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, WillHaftawaite.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how brats would work instead.....ya'd have to pre-cook em first though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would  you?
> 
> 15-18 minutes in the oven should be long enough to cook the brats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would I what?????  Make them? Prolly since I've been drooling over the video & already made my checklist of ingredients. I got everything except the dough so going to make a store run. I'm also thinking of doing both brats & dogs to compare and that will be our supper.
> 
> Sorry but you'll have to make them yourself cause I don't think you & yours are within driving distance to join us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have to precook them, considering the time they will be in the oven?
Click to expand...


They were good, but I liked the dogs better than the brats, but that's just me.  Your mileage may vary, just saying


----------



## ChrisL

My taco lasagna came out awesome by the way.  I didn't drain the meat and I did add the sauce and it didn't get soggy.  I put a little oil on the bottom of the pan before I put the tortillas in, and I think that helped.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> My taco lasagna came out awesome by the way.  I didn't drain the meat and I did add the sauce and it didn't get soggy.  I put a little oil on the bottom of the pan before I put the tortillas in, and I think that helped.


Now you're going to have to give me your recipe and tell me exactly what you did. Please please please I'm so tired of my soggy tortilla lasagnes


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My taco lasagna came out awesome by the way.  I didn't drain the meat and I did add the sauce and it didn't get soggy.  I put a little oil on the bottom of the pan before I put the tortillas in, and I think that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're going to have to give me your recipe and tell me exactly what you did. Please please please I'm so tired of my soggy tortilla lasagnes
Click to expand...


I used soft corn tortillas, not the really big ones though.  They were probably like 6 inches in diameter.  I rubbed a little bit of oil on the bottom on a 13 x 9 inch glass baking pan.  I laid out about 6 tortillas on the bottom.  Put some taco sauce over them, put the taco meat on and tons of cheese, another layer of tortillas and sauce, meat and cheese, then I covered it with tortillas and sauce and cheese.  Baked it at 375 degrees F for about 20-30 minutes until the cheese was all melted.  

I was surprised that it cut so easily.  I thought it was going to be really messy, but it was surprisingly neat and easy to cut.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, Tilly, I baked it uncovered too.  That might help make it less soggy.  I don't know if you covered yours with foil or not.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Oh, Tilly, I baked it uncovered too.  That might help make it less soggy.  I don't know if you covered yours with foil or not.


Yes I did use foil fo some of the time it was in the oven 
I was also topping mine off with a bechamel type sauce. Although it would be thick in consistency, it is yet more fluid. Also, I think I was putting it in the oven too long. A sprinkling of cheese on top is better than the bechamel I think. So I will try it your way next time. I love lasagne but I like to have a non wheat version too.
 BTW, I once made a version with chilli meat sauce rather than bologniase/lasagne type sauce, and that was awesome (apart from soggy tacos) ha ha. Thanks ChrisL.


----------



## Tilly

Hmmm. I made a chilli yesterday. I might go convert that into a chilli taco lasagne


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> Hmmm. I made a chilli yesterday. I might go convert that into a chilli taco lasagne



That would probably be really good.


----------

